# Limpopo Indoor Champs



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

:mg:And *R10000.00* for the guy that can asoot a Robin Hood. Trues Bob. Got the sponsor and confirmation thereof yesterday.:mg:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Nobody coming? Come on KZN archers!

Engee...
James...

Taketime off from the surfing, its cold this time of year...


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

*kzn*



RayDando said:


> Nobody coming? Come on KZN archers!
> 
> Engee...
> James...
> ...


Ray dit sou baie lekker gewees het maar ek moet die 9de aug opgaan na hoedspruit wereld toe die Arabiers is nie te vriendelik met ons nie


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

OutaAfrica said:


> Ray dit sou baie lekker gewees het maar ek moet die 9de aug opgaan na hoedspruit wereld toe die Arabiers is nie te vriendelik met ons nie


Laat ons weet as jy op kom in Aug. Hoedspruit is net om die draai. Dalk kan Bushkey an ek vir jou 'n :darkbeer: sponsor.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

RayDando said:


> Laat ons weet as jy op kom in Aug. Hoedspruit is net om die draai. Dalk kan Bushkey an ek vir jou 'n :darkbeer: sponsor.


Sal graag, en Phillip sal vies wees as jy op sy dorp is en nie laat weet nie.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

RayDando said:


> Laat ons weet as jy op kom in Aug. Hoedspruit is net om die draai. Dalk kan Bushkey an ek vir jou 'n :darkbeer: sponsor.


Sal so maak het philip se kontak detail sal hom bel as ons ry ry die 8ste tot op Lydenburg dan sal ons die 9de deur ry daai kant toe
Hendrik


----------

